# It's an L, she said. Happy birthday, lsp!



## Jana337

Buon compleanno! 

Jana
​


----------



## Nunty

View attachment 3779*




and many happy returns of the day!
*​


----------



## lsp

Thanks for the wishes, it's a grand celebration so far, and getting birthday wishes from all around the planet is one of the things that makes WR so special!

From both Lsp and Isp (for those who never knew those weren't 2 different WR members !), thanks again!
L


----------



## TrentinaNE

Buon compleanno, lsp!  (Anche se sono un giorno tardi...)

Elisabetta


----------



## Saoul

I'm late, I'm late, I'm late! Sorry Lsp! Happy birthday.


----------



## Frenko

BUON COMPLEANNO LSP!​AUGURI!​

Abbiamo fatto tardi perché Saoul non trovava le chiavi della macchina... scusaci! (ma è colpa sua)


----------



## lsp

Late replies are welcome, too – it makes the celebration last a little longer! Thanks for your wishes, everyone!


----------



## Mei

Really? Ok, here you have mine: Congratulations!!!! 

Mei


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Late..but still happy birthday!


----------



## lsp

And on it goes...  Still celebrating, thanks to Paul and Mei!!


----------



## ElaineG

Later still -- luckily, the whole world seems to be throwing a costume party for you tonight!  Happy happy, and remember, XX is the new YY! 

Now go get yourself a birthday tattoo -- it's my gift to you.  I suggest "La bella è vita" .


----------



## lsp

, STILL celebrating, and your post made me choke a bit on my champagne with laughter!  I was thinking _Ti Volgio Bene [sic], Vivi Bene, Ridi Spesso, Ama Molto, Tua Ragazza Cattiva Per Sempre_. But your suggestion seems less painful!!


----------



## danalto

As you said...late replies make the celebration last a little longer...
so,_* late it be*_! 
*Buon compleanno,* lsp!


----------



## lsp

At this rate all my days will be celebrations! Thanks, D. It wasn't really a party without you!


----------



## danalto

Another day of celebrations! 
Per te!


----------



## leenico

Buon compleanno, lsp! Let's keep the party going. Hic! 

Per te buona amica!


----------



## lsp

LOVING THIS!  Thanks for the flowers, Dani and Lee, I'm glad we saved some partying for Lee's arrival!


----------



## danalto

lsp said:


> LOVING THIS!  Thanks for the flowers, Dani and Lee, I'm glad we saved some partying for Lee's arrival!


Just because he had already eaten.


----------



## Frenko

Yeah lee! You've said it mate! Keep this party going!!! ​



e adesso il regalo per te, MNCI :

Click ME! ​
...voglio vedervi danzare  

 VJ Frenko


----------



## lsp

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!

Allora, cari amici, quest'anno sarà un po' come diceva Dalla, sarà tre volte Natale e festa _tutti i giorni._... devo aggiungere che tutti gli adoni acchiapperanno le nonnine - per danzare a una scelta di musica del nostro VJ Frenko...

E adesso... 'nnammo a balla'!


----------



## Frenko

lsp said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


 


Tra adoni e nonnine... somehow the vital connection is made

Click to dance ​
VJ Frenko 

Edit:
 Balla Zia!


----------



## lsp

Frenko said:


> Balla Zia!


Eccomi


----------



## leenico

Che bella festa!

Cantiamo tutti insieme! Io comincio la prima fraze.

*OH LSP, OH LSP

Apriti finestra!
Lascia affacciare LSP,
perché io sono in mezzo alla strada…
desideroso di vederla…*

Ora tutti devi cantare una fraze.


----------



## mzsweeett

Apriti finestra!
Lascia affacciare Maria,
perché io sono in mezzo alla strada…
desideroso di vederla…


----------



## mzsweeett

mzsweeett said:


> Apriti finestra!
> Lascia affacciare Maria,
> perché io sono in mezzo alla strada…
> desideroso di vederla…


OOps forgot to say that was from Leenico he asked me to put it in there for ya lsp.

btw happy bday


----------



## lsp

Hey, thanks for the serenade... as Dick Clark would say, "It's got a good beat and you can dance to it!"


----------



## Frenko

Questa volta tre stanze... per tre _mood_ differenti 

Stanza 1 ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\Stanza 2 \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\​​//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////Stanza 3 ​

VJ Frenko

P.S.
MC lee iz in da house


----------



## lsp

This is what I want to say to everyone at my birthday party... Thanks especially to *VJ Frenko* for bringing a new language – music – to the festivities!


----------

